# Γόπα εναντίον γόπας



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Από την σημερινή Ε.

Ολη η χώρα είναι ένα απέραντο σταχτοδοχείο, υποστηρίζει η επιστημονική ομάδα του Ινστιτούτου Θαλάσσιας και Περιβαλλοντικής Ερευνας Αιγαίου, «Αρχιπέλαγος».

Υπερβολές; Μάλλον όχι. Οι άνθρωποι της περιβαλλοντικής οργάνωσης μας ενημερώνουν ότι τα σκουπίδια που σχετίζονται με το κάπνισμα αντιστοιχούν στο 45% του συνόλου των θαλάσσιων απορριμμάτων της χώρας μας για την περίοδο 2002-2006, όταν ο παγκόσμιος μέσος όρος είναι 28%.

Η πρόσφατη έρευνα του «Αρχιπελάγους» για τα αποτσίγαρα σε 14 παραλίες της Αττικής έδειξε ότι σε αρκετές από αυτές οι γόπες είναι περισσότερες από τα βότσαλα και τα κοχύλια.

«Σταχτοδοχείο» ο Μπάτης

Το αρνητικό ρεκόρ κατέχουν ο Μπάτης (με μέσο όρο 48 αποτσίγαρα ανά τετραγωνικό) και το Λαγονήσι (45 ανά τ.μ.) και ακολουθούν το Θυμάρι και η Βουλιαγμένη, όπου ο μέσος όρος είναι 39 γόπες ανά τ.μ. Επονται Φλοίσβος και Καβούρι. Στις καθαρότερες συγκαταλέγονται το Μαύρο Λιθάρι, η Ερωτοσπηλιά, το Αυλάκι και η Αγία Μαρίνα.

*«Οι χημικές ουσίες που εκχύνονται από τα αποτσίγαρα είναι τοξικές για τη θαλάσσια πανίδα», μας λέει η Αναστασία Μήλιου, υδροβιολόγος και συντονίστρια επιστημονικής έρευνας της οργάνωσης. Και εξηγεί: «Αν εισέλθει το φίλτρο του τσιγάρου στον οργανισμό ενός ζώου, οι υπάρχουσες τοξίνες εκχύνονται στο αίμα και ερεθίζουν το πεπτικό του σύστημα. Σε αντίθεση με το χαρτί και τον καπνό που βιοδιασπώνται, το φίλτρο αποτελείται από 95% συνθετικό πολυμερές οξικής κυτταρίνης. Πρόκειται για μία ουσία η οποία διασπάται με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Ενα αποτσίγαρο μπορεί να χρειαστεί και πέντε χρόνια για να διασπαστεί σε θαλασσινό νερό, ενώ παράλληλα εκχύνει στο περιβάλλον κι άλλες δηλητηριώδεις χημικές ουσίες όπως κάδμιο, αρσενικό και μόλυβδο».

*Η κυρία Μήλιου θα μας πει επίσης ότι τα αποτσίγαρα δυστυχώς αποτελούν ακούσια τροφή για μεγάλο μέρος της θαλάσσιας πανίδας (φάλαινες, δελφίνια, ψάρια, θαλασσοπούλια και χελώνες).

Φουγάρα εν πλω

«Οποιαδήποτε κατάποση, κυρίως από τα μικρότερα είδη, μπορεί κατ' αρχήν να οδηγήσει σε εσφαλμένη αίσθηση κορεσμού της πείνας, με αποτέλεσμα το ζώο να λιμοκτονήσει, σε τραυματισμό του στόματος, του οισοφάγου και του στομαχιού, ακόμα και σε κλείσιμο ολόκληρου του πεπτικού συστήματος».

*Σ' αυτό συνεισφέρουμε τα μέγιστα, ειδικά την περίοδο του καλοκαιριού, όπου τα γεμάτα καταστρώματα των πλοίων αποτελούν το τελευταίο «άσυλο» των καπνιστών: «Δυστυχώς, τα επιβατηγά πλοία αποτελούν σημαντική πηγή ρύπανσης των θαλασσών. Μία προσεκτική ματιά αρκεί για να δει κανείς την περισσή ευκολία με την οποία ρίχνονται τα αποτσίγαρα στο πέλαγος», λέει ο Γιάννης Κουτελίδας, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας του «Αρχιπελάγους».

*Ο κ. Κουτελίδας θεωρεί ότι απλές κινήσεις από τους ταξιδιώτες αλλά κυρίως από τις πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες, μπορούν να αποτρέψουν τη ρίψη χιλιάδων αποτσίγαρων στη θάλασσα:

«Απαιτείται ενημέρωση για τις βλαβερές συνέπειες του συγκεκριμένου είδους ρύπανσης, και αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. Το "Αρχιπέλαγος" μπορεί να συνδράμει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση μέσα από τις εκστρατείες περιβαλλοντικής ενημέρωσης που υλοποιεί».


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Η θλιβερή μου διαπίστωση από τις παραλίες της Στούπας: ενώ γενικά η άμμος ήταν καθαρή, και η θάλασσα πεντακάθαρη, το μοναδικό σκουπίδι που ήταν σε μεγάλη αφθονία ήταν τα αποτσίγαρα. Κάθε φορά που έβλεπα άλλον έναν καπνιστή να χώνει το τσιγάρο του μέσα στην άμμο, μου ερχόταν να τρέξω καταπάνω του, ν' αρπάξω τη γόπα και να του τη χώσω μέσα στο μαγιό του, στην πετσέτα του, οπουδήποτε. Η ερώτηση που ήθελα να κάνω ήταν, "Βρε, άνθρωπε, στο σπίτι σου πετάς τις γόπες των τσιγάρων στο πάτωμα; Γιατί στην παραλία τις πετάς; Γιατί δεν τις βάζεις σ' ένα χαρτάκι να πας ΔΥΟ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ πιο πέρα, να τις πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια;"


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

Απολύτως αληθινό το άρθρο, και μπράβο τους που ασχολήθηκαν. Τη δε διάσταση της ζημιάς στη θαλάσσια πανίδα δεν την είχα σκεφτεί καν. Χρειάζεται όντως καμπάνια για το θέμα, γιατί η αστοχασιά είναι γενική. Πιστεύω πως πολύς κόσμος δεν αδιαφορεί, απλώς _δεν σκέφτεται_. Γι' αυτό καλύτερα θα ήταν αυτό το νήμα να βρίσκεται στο sharing and bonding, ως κάτι που αξίζει ευρεία διάδοση.

Εμένα με ενοχλεί η γόπα όταν θέλω να παίξω με την άμμο στα χέρια μου, και αντί για άμμο βρίσκομαι με γόπες στην παλάμη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Για να μην ξεχνάμε πάντως τις ισορροπίες και τις ιεραρχήσεις:

Μια πλαστική σακούλα που την παίρνει η θάλασσα κάνει πολύ περισσότερο κακό από πολλές γόπες.

Το κάπνισμα κάνει πολύ περισσότερο κακό στο ανθρώπινο είδος απ' ό,τι οι γόπες στις γόπες.

Αν πείτε ότι είμαι όψιμος προσήλυτος του αντικαπνιστικού αγώνα, θα με αδικείτε, γιατί για τα κακά του καπνίσματος δεν έπαψα ποτέ να μιλάω, και άλλωστε ένας καπνιστής τα ξέρει καλύτερα από τους άλλους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Κλασσική κακιά συνήθεια των καπνιστών, μαζί με τη συνήθειά τους να χώνουν τις γόπες σε όποια γλάστρα βλέπουν. Και να δικαιολογούνται ότι δήθεν κάνει καλό στα φυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Εεμμμ, κατά ΛΝΕΓ _*γώπα* κ. (εσφαλ.) γόπα_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεχνάμε πάντως τις ισορροπίες και τις ιεραρχήσεις:
> [...]


----------

